# Cleveland welding roadmaster age



## vincev (Nov 15, 2011)

I just found this Cleveland welding Roadmaster and need help on its age.Person who had it thought it was from late 30's.It seems like a nice find.It has Persons teardrop Majestic pedals,springer curved fender braces,drop kickstand,skip tooth.Needs a better seat and a lens or light for the rear carrier.He put new tires on it as the old were dry rotted.Does anyone have the lens for the rear carrier? A very nice person had the bike and was going to part it out on ebay. I think I will change the tires again to a more road pattern.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2011)

*Very Nice!*

Great shape and it doesn't get much more deluxe than that!

My young daughters want to know what is seated in the background?

Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 15, 2011)

The braces on the bike's rack suggest that it's a 39-41 Roadmaster Supreme http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle175/562.htm


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’m glad you posted pictures of this bike. Your bike is a late 1939/1940 girl’s Roadmaster. 1939 versions used a fender mounted Person’s Reflectolite and for 1940 the light was changed to the stem mounted unit that you have.

This is the top of the line girl’s bike they produced at that time and was still known as a Supreme in 1939 (although that name was dropped in 1940.) It is also one of the rarest CWC products. The twin braces between the down tubes are unique to the 1937/38 and 39/40 Supremes. The 39/40 version seems to actually be much rarer than the fancier 37/38 version.

You are in luck with the rear reflector/lens as it has recently been reproduced by Jim Frasier.

Another feature of this bike is the paint color which CWC called "Rust" in their brochures. It is not a common color and people generally get it wrong when they try to reproduce from illustrations and photographs.

I’m very interested in knowing the serial number off of your example if you don’t mind posting or PMing it to me. I can also get you in touch with Jim if you don’t have his contact information.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 15, 2011)

Phil, can you PM Jim's number to me as well...I need 2 lenses for my Supreme racks. Thanks


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, if your wife won't ride on the tandem with you, maybe the lady in the chair will. At least it would look better than riding alone. Very pretty bike you got there man.


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2011)

seated is an old doll that was at a garage sale .My wife had to have it for $4.LOL


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never seen a senior doll...makes sense though as they need a diaper change from time to time.

Seriously cool bike!


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2011)

hI rms37,The serial number on the bike is f56680. Could you get me in touch with Jim?you can PM me or post . would definitely like to get the lens or light for the rear carrier.Seller gave me an extra pedal so I can get the proper pin for the one pedal.Right now it has a long bolt going thru it as shown in the picture.He also has an almost mint skip tooth  Cleveland welding Trail Blazer.the paint is 9/10 and the horn tank and light still work on it.I will pick it up and save it from Rat rod.thats where it is headed but it is way to nice to meet that fate.lol.The same person also has a skip tooth 24 incher Cleveland welding bike that looks like it is brand new but I dont want a 24 inch girls bike.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 15, 2011)

WoW!  Killer bike, and a great save!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 15, 2011)

By my estimation the serial number places the production of your bike in about the middle of 1940. I'll pm you the coantact info for Jim. I'm looking forward to seeing the TrailBlazer when you score it....Thanks for saving the bikes from being ratted or parted.


----------



## bits n pieces (Nov 15, 2011)

*Darn it*

I could have bought it , but i let the guy you got it from get it. I know its the same bike because he ripped the persons name off the seat when i was there. it also had some kind of schwinn tires. I believe thats them in the pic? I was going to put the parts on my mens frame. Thats 2 times its been saved from a part out. That old girl is meant to stay whole i guess.


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2011)

hi bits and pieces.That is the bike.my post should have read "he" put on new tires not "I" put on new tires.seller is a nice guy .he said he was into Rat rod bikes.I got the Trail Blazer also.will post pics of it soon. Where are you located?Are you into old bikes or the rat rod style bikes?There is a guy on craigs list right now selling some rat rods.They look pretty nice,I saw them last summer.He had about 5 of them at the time.He is in Lowell and advertised on N/W indiana on sunday nov 13th "old 26in boys bikes"


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 16, 2011)

*Date*



RMS37 said:


> By my estimation the serial number places the production of your bike in about the middle of 1940. I'll pm you the coantact info for Jim. I'm looking forward to seeing the TrailBlazer when you score it....Thanks for saving the bikes from being ratted or parted.




Yes, This date reads as follows; December, 1939, to July, 1940 .....F00001 thru F99999


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks for the info on her age.I know girls bikes are not popular but I had to have her for $200


----------



## MR D (Nov 17, 2011)

Heck, I would only make one slight modification on that bike. In the picture of the Persons Majestic teardrop pedal, it looks as if the rear bolt that holds the rubber block is installed backwards. You can see a square hole under the nut. The bolt has a rounded end with a square under it. Also the rubber block has a square indent on the end. This should mate up to keep the block from turning in the pedal. Just unscrew the bolt and flip it over. Both nuts should be on the inside of the pedals.

Love the look of that Roadmaster, what a beautiful save!

The old woman doll...not so much...kinda creepy if you ask me. Now, if she was holding a fresh batch of chocolate cookies, then all things change! LOL


----------



## bits n pieces (Nov 17, 2011)

*Im in Gary*

http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee419/clsales1/IMG_2943.jpg
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee419/clsales1/IMG_2944.jpg
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee419/clsales1/IMG_2959-1.jpg
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee419/clsales1/IMG_2943-1.jpg
http://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee419/clsales1/IMG_2959.jpg

Heres more pics of it before he bought it. The headlight is broke because of the basket. Im into any bike as long as its cheap enough. Im on rrb to but have trouble logging in over there.


----------



## bits n pieces (Nov 17, 2011)

*Gary, the guy the bikes came from  is on here to*

I believe the trailblazer is in a thread on here already. Both of them bikes had come from the same sale originally. They went from my buddy Ray over to Gary, and from Gary to you. That old couple wants to stay together!


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2011)

Small world! Another bike person in the area.I only met Gary that one time and he seems like a really nice guy. He said he has a Huffman he is working on.That is why its nice for members to post their location like you have on their profile.If you have any other old bikes send me an email with their pics.mark subject "bikes" so it doesnt go to spam. Dave M's suggestion about a registry is an excellent idea.Hope the Moderators can do that.Keep in touch.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2011)

Your right Mr.D I noticed it in the picture not looking that close to the real thing.LOL


----------

